# Original Or Reproduction



## Phattiremike (Aug 8, 2016)

I found this in an antique has some wear but very clean.  Was told it came from a Schwinn store out of West Islip NY.  Owner told me he received it from the original owner At Sally's bicycle shop.


----------



## stoney (Aug 8, 2016)

They do make a repro of that with "worn edges". What size is it. The repros are about 12 x 16.   Looks right to me but unless I have it in my own hands can't say for sure. Signs can be tricky.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 8, 2016)

stoney said:


> They do make a repro of that with "worn edges". What size is it. The repros are about 12 x 16.   Looks right to me but unless I have it in my own hands can't say for sure. Signs can be tricky.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 8, 2016)

Stoney I'll have to find something to measure or with I'm on vacation and not at home.  Other bike shops I visited today knew of Sally's bike shop.  Awesome sign vibrant colors most of the wear is on the back side.
Appreciate your input!


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 8, 2016)

This sign measures 15"x 20".


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 8, 2016)

WOW... BLAST FROM THE PAST..I THINK I KNEW THAT BIKE SHOP..  I WENT TO SCHOOL IN E ISLIP....WHAT STUMPS ME IS THE MOUNT HOLES...THAT.... IN MOST CASES ..HAVE A GROMMET...IVE NEVER SEEN THIS ONE IN RE POP FORM...AS ....AND IF THATS THE REAL DEAL...AT THAT PRICE   HE OR SHE KNOW WHAT THEY HAVE...IF NOT HE OR SHE WERE TAKEN...PLEASE KEEP US POSTED ON THIS ONE...CAUSE IF ITS REAL ...MORE THE LIKELY THE BEST EXAMPLE WE ARE GONNA SEE . OPPS STONY YA RIGHT  THESE WERE RE DONE ....SORRY THOSE DABS WILL DO IT TO YA


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2016)

I have a repop version of this sign, along with others.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

Rudy,  I grew up in LI too.  There is none of that worn edge look.  All of the signs ( repops)  I have are 12" x18".  So how do I know for sure I paid $250 but will be around for a few more days so if I can confirm its a repop back it will go, this was advertised as an original and with the dealers personal connection to the owner he had me.
Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

rollfaster said:


> View attachment 348202 View attachment 348201 I have a repop version of this sign, along with others.



Roll faster what's your sign measure and does it have the worn edges or not like the picture I posted?
Mike


----------



## rollfaster (Aug 9, 2016)

Not sure on size, but yes it has worn fake patina edges. My sister bought it for me years ago from a Cracker Barrel store.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

Mine has authorized dealer on it unlike your repop sign.


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 9, 2016)

WELL MIKE YOU MIGHT BE ON TO SOMETHING HERE ....UNLESS...AND I DONT KNOW..COULD HAVE BEEN DONE IN THE MID NINETIES WHEN SCHWINN REPRODUCED THE PHAMTON..THATS JUST A GUESS...SIMPLY BECAUSE ...WELL...ITS IN MINT SHAPE..PERHAPS A PHOTO OF THE BACK OF THE SIGN WOULD SHED SOME LIGHT...YOUR ARE MORE THEN HALFWAY THERE..AS TO FINDING A BEAUTIFUL ORG. SIGN...NOW CAN THE SCHWINN GUYS AND GIRLS CHIME IN ON WHAT YEAR THAT TYPE OF LETTERING OR FONT WAS USED...IN THE ADVERTISING END OF THINGS   HAVE FUN ON THE ISLAND MIKE  (KEEP IT REAL)  RUDY


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2016)

You know the old saying,
"If it looks too good to be true, then it usually is."
 It is a little different than the usual repops, but it just looks so frickin clean that it doesn't look like it's been around since the 50s.
My gut says, reproduction, but it does make for a nice decoration piece, so I'm thinking hang on to it and enjoy having something slightly different than everyone else's, and who knows?
It might just be the real McCoy in phenomenal original condition.


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 9, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> You know the old saying,
> "If it looks too good to be true, then it usually is."
> It is a little different than the usual repops, but it just looks so frickin clean that it doesn't look like it's been around since the 50s.
> My gut says, reproduction, but it does make for a nice decoration piece, so I'm thinking hang on to it and enjoy having something slightly different than everyone else's, and who knows?
> It might just be the real McCoy in phenomenal original condition.



Well, you can give them a call and see what the story is on em..... 




Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2016)

I'm in the repo camp on this one and Obi's post seems to confirm. V/r Shawn


----------



## RUDY CONTRATTI (Aug 9, 2016)

WELL MIKE...YOU MAYBE HEADING BACK TO WEST ISLIP....AT ANY RATE... HOPE IT TURNS OUT IN YOUR FAVOR...GOOD LUCK   RUDY C


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

Would love to see if someone has one they purchase that is an original and matches this one or a repop that that was purchased that matches this one.  There is wear and scratches.  It's my understanding the shop is no longer in business.  When I get back to the island I will further explore.  As nice as it is I'm not paying $250 for a reproduction.
Really hoping someone has one that is a match either way.

Mike


----------



## ivrjhnsn (Aug 9, 2016)

Were the originals made of sheet aluminum? The re-made ones by Schwinn in the 90's were aluminum, not  sheet steel.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

Mines sheet steel not aluminum.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2016)

I've got one of the reproductions and it's made out of tin/steel.

I just left a message with Chad over at Maple Island.
I'll let you know what his price is on the reproduction, so that you've got a better idea of how much the refund is going to be.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 9, 2016)

Ok, 
Chad just called back, and he sold Maple Island about four years ago, but he said his price on that sign then was about $30 dollars.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> Ok,
> Chad just called back, and he sold Maple Island about four years ago, but he said his price on that sign then was about $30 dollars.



So absolutely a repo?! I'll bring that back Wednesday!  I can't find it anywhere on the internet.  Hate to return it only to find out otherwise.


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 9, 2016)

Looks exactly like the one shown in post #14. I'd almost guarantee this to be repo. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

Have to agree Shawn.


----------



## rideahiggins (Aug 9, 2016)

How about a photo of the backs of the one you have and a known repop one. I doubt the repop ones were concerned  how the back looked.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 9, 2016)

The back has some light scratches.  I'll take a picture tomorrow when I get back on Long Island. I'm bumbed out but before I travel back to ATL I'm going back to the antique store for a refund!


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 10, 2016)

ivrjhnsn said:


> Were the originals made of sheet aluminum? The re-made ones by Schwinn in the 90's were aluminum, not  sheet steel.





cyclingday said:


> I've got one of the reproductions and it's made out of tin/steel.
> 
> I just left a message with Chad over at Maple Island.
> I'll let you know what his price is on the reproduction, so that you've got a better idea of how much the refund is going to be.



Does your repop sign have 4 small holes or grommets for mounting.  The maple island photo of the repop does not show me detail from my iPhone.  Also is the back of yours painted or bare metal?
Thanks Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 11, 2016)

cyclingday said:


> I've got one of the reproductions and it's made out of tin/steel.
> 
> I just left a message with Chad over at Maple Island.
> I'll let you know what his price is on the reproduction, so that you've got a better idea of how much the refund is going to be.



Cycling day, help me out please!  On the Maple Island sign there's a bold slash of color under the letter B in bicycles.  Mine doesn't have that?  I don't have access to a computer does your repop have that?  And is yours painted on the back.
Mike


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Looks exactly like the one shown in post #14. I'd almost guarantee this to be repo. V/r Shawn



Shawn, I don't have computer access, the Maple Island Sign has a slash of color under the letter B mine does not when time allows today can you relook at maple island repop and see if there is that color.  I hate to return if it's an original and respect your knowledge.

Mike


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

Phattiremike said:


> Shawn, I don't have computer access, the Maple Island Sign has a slash of color under the letter B mine does not when time allows today can you relook at maple island repop and see if there is that color.  I hate to return if it's an original and respect your knowledge.
> 
> Mike



Mike,
     I'm blocked from accessing the Maple Island site from my work computer so I can't get a better look. What is the size of your sign? The Maple Island is 15" wide by 20" high. Since Marty actually has a repo he could best help you determine if yours is a repo or not. V/r Shawn


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> Mike,
> I'm blocked from accessing the Maple Island site from my work computer so I can't get a better look. What is the size of your sign? The Maple Island is 15" wide by 20" high. Since Marty actually has a repo he could best help you determine if yours is a repo or not. V/r Shawn



I sent to Marty as well, it's the same size as the repo but I found a difference between the maple island and mine.  I'm traveling and have no computer access. If I could see the close up details of MI repo it may solve this mystery.
Thanks Shawn


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2016)

I'll take a look when I get a chance, but the one I have is the faux distressed one, so not the exact same one as yours.
I just remember that it was made out of tin.


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's what I've got.
Now I know that it's not exactly like yours, but I just was trying to point out, that the reproductions were also made of tin (a magnet does stick to it) and did not have the grommet holes.
This one was produced by Pacific Cycles in 2006.













Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Freqman1 (Aug 11, 2016)

I think the back will tell the tale Mike. If that is an original its the cleanest I've ever seen. V/r Shawn


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

Freqman1 said:


> I think the back will tell the tale Mike. If that is an original its the cleanest I've ever seen. V/r Shawn



Couple bullet holes and a month buried in the back yard... nobody will know the wiser 

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## cyclingday (Aug 11, 2016)

I'm not so sure there ever was an original of that sign.
I have an original window decal that, if I remember right, is very similar in subject matter, that I think, may have been the inspiration for the repop signage.
I know the little red Schwinn sign image was lifted from the 1937 catalog.
I don't think that sign ever actually existed.
I could be totally wrong on this, but if those signs ever existed in actuality, one of the veteran collectors would have an example to see.
Just my thoughts on the subject.


----------



## rustjunkie (Aug 11, 2016)

breezed thru this thread so if it was said then :
Could this be one of the ~1995 signs that Schwinn released? I remember them and remember them as not having grommets in the holes.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 11, 2016)

Here's a few pictures of the back side, no grommets, just 4 holes. And a couple of the front that shows some wear.


----------



## ABC Services (Aug 11, 2016)




----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Aug 11, 2016)

Phattiremike said:


> Shawn, I don't have computer access, the Maple Island Sign has a slash of color under the letter B mine does not when time allows today can you relook at maple island repop and see if there is that color.  I hate to return if it's an original and respect your knowledge.
> 
> Mike



I think that slash of color is just a photo fubar...

Sent from my SM-G920V using Tapatalk


----------



## fattyre (Aug 11, 2016)

That is the exact same as mine.  I got mine new when I worked in a bike shop in 1996 or 1997.


* I screwed up the quote thing, meant to quote post #38.


----------



## schwinnbikebobb (Aug 11, 2016)

Hopefully all will go well.  This is one of those things that since there no originals then this is technically not a repop. So it is a vintage  (from the 90's) sign from Sallys.  Not sure where it is but barcodes are a bad sign for vintage things.  I like the $30 price.


----------



## Phattiremike (Aug 11, 2016)

Thanks to everyone who chimed in on this one.  I ended up returning the sign to the antique store.  The connected me to the dealer by phone and he agreed to refund me the $250.00 I paid for the sign.  I tried to buy it back as a repo but he thought he'd hang it up in his garage. 
Mike


----------



## stoney (Aug 11, 2016)

Glad it all worked out for you in the end.


----------

